# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Development on Sooner and SE 15th

## Johnny5

Hospital Authority votes to support economic development project at Sooner Road and S.E. 15th ST. | City of Midwest City

It states that there will be 2 national retail and restaurant chains will be announced at a later date. 

I'm hoping its an entertainment venue, like a theater or something better.

Jr

----------


## bombermwc

Oh goodie, sounds like another freaking strip center is going in. We certainly don't have enough of those in MWC at alllll... sarcasm.

----------


## Wambo36

Rumor has it that one of them will be an Academy. Not sure if that's a good fit or not.

----------


## bombermwc

I think so. It will force Dick's to bring their prices down, that's for sure. My pipe dream is a Sprouts.

----------


## Wambo36

It'll certainly keep me from having to drive all the way to the one on 240. That's a bonus for sure.

----------


## Dafonso7

It's best for good  Bath and Beyond and Del Taco and Furrs or Fuze buffets and new Noodle and Company restaurant, and  maybe good idea theater? Also they need new add bus transit or light rail system.

----------


## bombermwc

I think the ship has sailed on any buffet places. They're a long dying breed. And we're not exactly short on Mexican food or tacos in MWC. 

Noodles would be interesting, but I don't think it would catch. Even the Pho places in MWC aren't exactly hopping.

You throw a theater in there and you've got a winner! 

Light Rail is SUPPOSED to be at Midwest/15th. From my understanding there were options either just north of 15th in that large lot with the old Heat/Air place, or further up in the Glenwood unfenced section just east of Midwest. There was also talk of the opposite end of Glennwood near 29th. All of those were because the line is already there. There isn't a line at 15th/Sooner...it's a mile north on Reno and they'd have to figure out how to get the line there. Plus, that doesn't make any money since it's civically supported. This is 100% retail.

----------


## Redskin71

the line will come from downtown via commuter lite rail on Reno to Sooner, then it will cross over to the existing rail thru MW City.  This according to the ACOG web page RTA document.
Reno would be utilized as the ROW is sufficient to allow this.

----------


## baralheia

Minor correction: The mode of transit is expected to be Modern Streetcar, but otherwise the ROW location is correct.



CentralOK!go Commuter Corridors Study Receives MPO Approval - ACOG

----------


## Choctaw11

Any news on a possible Academy?? Also, what's going in just west of Air Depot? Looks like a restaurant.

----------


## Choctaw11

Academy????

----------


## Wambo36

> Any news on a possible Academy?? Also, what's going in just west of Air Depot? Looks like a restaurant.


Not really. The same person who told me this also said they were going to open one in the Yukon/Mustang area. They just announced that one last week. That makes me hopeful for the MWC one. When I asked them about it they just shrugged their shoulders and said " The time frame is up to Academy."

----------


## Wambo36

Well, councilman elect Reed has been posting about the future Academy on his FB page. Still nothing on the time frame though.

----------


## doufan

https://midwestcityok.org/AgendaCent...a/02232016-127
Here is a link to the agenda. Starting on page 139 you can see the plans for an Academy and a Hobby Lobby. That space can fit a lot more than I thought it could so there is a lot of potential for several more businesses. I'm a little concerned about the direct access to the streets from the parking lots with that many businesses. Looking forward to MWC reaping the tax dollars from that area.

----------


## bombermwc

Ug, just means they'll put up ANOTHER stop light. 

I'm a bit sad if Hobby Lobby moves, only because the space they are currently in, might have a hard time getting filled....it's an odd size...not huge but too large for most. Especially with the expansion area not having any doors. Maybe they can divide it up and add entrances? MWC has actually done well with large retail vacancies in the past though. 

Maybe we could get a SPROUTS in there!!!!!!

----------


## Dafonso7

They are start working on the construction. What they're planning to a new building?

----------


## bombermwc

There's a HUGE hole right where the newer section of Sooner Rose was. Not sure if that's the detention pond or not, but it seems awfully close to the corner (prime spot) for it to be there. Of course if we're talking big box and a strip mall, the corner would end up being used inefficiently anyway....how dare we put something on the corner in the prime spot.

----------


## Dafonso7

Yesterday we saw outthere start to building now. So I suspect that looking like a theater movies ? It's possible.

----------


## bombermwc

Looks like an Academy to me.

----------


## bombermwc

Looks like, but isn't. It's just the relocating Hobby Lobby.  :Frown:  

BUUUUT, the whole site is going to have more than just Hobby Lobby, so i'm hopeful still....Sprouts anyone????

----------


## Dafonso7

Last Saturday we went passed it I noticed that said post " HOBBY LOBBY" coming soon. I said why put new building for hobby lobby at new stores.but only had old build at s.e 15th st. And air depot blvd at Midwest City that where came from so that mean will moving to new store? A what? I wonder if they like it popular or unpopular. I guess best thing to get any happened in the futures.

----------


## bombermwc

I think i followed that comment Dafonso......

Yes, they are going to move from their current location at 15th/Air Depot. It's never been quite large enough for them. Remember they took over the old Mardel's in the same shopping center (now Dollar Tree) until they were able to add on to the building (after they bulldozed the old office buildings just south of the current building in the parking lot). It's always been a bit awkward with the layout feeling very "added-on-to" and the parking has always been terrible with the way the lot is laid out. 

I can appreciate why they are moving and dont expect any issues re-filling the spot in the current location...it could easily be subdivided too. My question is that else is going to be going into the 15th/Sooner development? We'll have to see what the next building is going to be. The new parking lot for Hobby Lobby looks ridiculously large, which is another reason i dont think it will be long before we see the next building go up.

----------


## QUAPAW5

Saturdays Business paper states that Academy is going in also besides Hobby Lobby which has a sign on 15th st to that effect.....A Steak house was rumored at one time to be looking for a site there.....

----------


## Dafonso7

Yes, We saw yesterday outthere start working on it now. I think looking at a new builds Academy and Hobby Lobby. No wonder why there were already in setup big parking lots. So now what next other planning new buildings? Are you sure will set up new restaurant steak house?

----------

